# Anyone in the Triangle, NC who wants FF supplies?



## vort (Dec 26, 2011)

Doing a little market research, chime in NC locals.
FF cultures will be available when we start.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Why isn't there a "maby" option, because I would have chose that.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know,Who are you?What are you selling?



Lou


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I had to choose no because I use mason jars for my cultures and they don't need to be replaced. Just scrub them out and re-use.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogface said:


> I had to choose no because I use mason jars for my cultures and they don't need to be replaced. Just scrub them out and re-use.


The thick plastic containers are the same, it's not just the glass jars


----------



## jhmreeves (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd support a local FF business. We need one!


----------

